# Warning phone call.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Friend was driving by Pipestone hay auction and gave me a call.He was warning me DOT was there checking and wieghing trucks.It seems like it has become a favorite spot for the DOT.Road postings just went on so they will be out checking.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Man, with the new regs in a lot of states, they are really becoming a pia! Just another ploy to collect $$$$. Everybody got their CDL?


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't need a CDL but I do have the DOT numbers on my pick-ups. They are not bothering farmers too much in my state yet but that is coming. I also have small vehicles so I get under the radar alot also.


----------

